# Apple pie filling



## yourpracticalprepper (Aug 15, 2013)

This is a great makes 7qrts


----------



## libprepper (Aug 8, 2013)

Thank you.


----------



## jeff47041 (Jan 5, 2013)

Thanks, they look delicious! I'm supposed to be going to someones house soon to pick a bunch. I wasn't really sure what to do besides make some apple sauce and try to make some apple wine.

I'm gonna try this


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

They look delicious! I'll be there in a bit with my spoon & a gallon of Blue Bell! :yummy:


----------

